# I think I am addicted



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.

Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids. 

This extra money has been so helpful and has reduced our stress dramatically. 

Anyone else have this feeling?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

it is addictive early on, and the extra $ is nice...at some point, it will dawn on you that you are destroying your car by putting so many miles on it so quickly, and then you wonder if all the short term $ will offset having another car payment about 5 times sooner than you would have done without driving all the time


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

You are addicted to getting away for the wife...


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

$20 an hour after expenses and depreciation? Who calculates depreciation on a daily basis?


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation? Who calculates depreciation on a daily basis?


I did just for the first month to make sure I was not actuslly losing money.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


The novelty will fade soon enough. And you'll be saying alot different when that time eventually comes.

And wait a minute, The Pittsburgh market is that busy with ride-sharing? When I lived in Philly and was doing both platforms, It was a challenge to hit those numbers due to over saturated areas.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on the extra money! If you dont need it to live on, its a terrific side gig. If you start thinking "I should quit my job and do this full time" then I strongly urge you to spend 4 or 5 hours reading these board before quitting, lol. If that doesnt convince you, then let your wife read them, and she can slap some sense into you.

Keep it a side gig, so you have the power to walk away any time.

As far as the addiction part... create a goal (like $500 per week, or making the ____ payment) and once you hit it, stop and go spend time with the family. Easy peasy.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Jc. said:


> You are addicted to getting away for the wife...


And possibly a 5 year old and a 3 year old.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


After almost 3 years, I do NOT. You just need a few drunks, pukers, druggies, Walmart/grocery pickups, stragglers who take 5 minutes to show up, and apartment pickups with no gate code to thoroughly break you in. Oh..and major car repairs should do the trick also.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Congrats on the extra money! If you dont need it to live on, its a terrific side gig. If you start thinking "I should quit my job and do this full time" then I strongly urge you to spend 4 or 5 hours reading these board before quitting, lol. If that doesnt convince you, then let your wife read them, and she can slap some sense into you.
> 
> Keep it a side gig, so you have the power to walk away any time.
> 
> As far as the addiction part... create a goal (like $500 per week, or making the ____ payment) and once you hit it, stop and go spend time with the family. Easy peasy.


I read your post to my wife and she laughed. About an hour before I read this I told her that if I knew every day couLD be like today I would quit my job. Today was just so easy.

Good point on setting a goal. When I started this I planned on doing just enough to pay our car expenses and our kids expenses. Now I am finding myself doing it nearly everyday because I am hooked on seeing the extra money. If I could work overtime at work I would do that as well. I have 40 hours at work and 29 hours on lyft this week and I plan on 8 tomorrow too. Going to have to come up with a better game plan and stick to it because 77 hours a week is probably not sustainable.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


NO.

This feeling of euphoria will pass once your honeymoon period with Lyft expires. Trust me.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


Yep! Almost exact same story here, did over $1k in rides last week part time, early mornings, mostly airport runs. Getting debt paid down, has been a huge help lately. The only thing I am addicted to though is paying down my debt!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't wait til his Lyft is screwing us, let's protest, thread in about 3 weeks


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


My feeling comes from the idea that I had to quit my day job and this lets me still get my bills paid. I love it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here is the scary part, which soooo many drivers have found out the hard way: You have voluntarily entered into a contractual agreement to drive in exchange for money. The company can (and will) change the terms of that agreement from time to time, including cutting pay with no warning. And if you dont like it, your only choices are continue driving at the new rates, or quit.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> For any of you gamblers out there you know there is a test to see if you have a gambling problem. I took it using the word lyft instead of gambling and it says I have a problem. I do believe that I am addicted. I have made 1600 this month so far driving part time only.
> 
> Yeah yeah I am new and this will pass but right now I am addicted to driving for lyft. Currently I work 40 hours at my normal desk job with some stress all for $16 hr. Told my wife that I want to try this so we signed up. She told me I was not allowed the bar crowd so I have been doing the early morning ride of shames, airport, bus, amtrak, and some work rides. I have been doing 3 hours before work and making over $20 an hour after expenses and depreciation. Today was the first Saturday I drove and worked from 4am until noon and made $258 after lyfts fees. I would still be out there if my wife didn't ask me to come home so we could go out with the kids.
> 
> ...


I don't have this feeling because I don't drive as much. I think you should keep it up. Making $16hr from a 40hr a week job having kids is not enough. I think Lyft is great for a side hustle but not more than that. To be able to stop because you need to spend time with family is better than not being able to because the mortage is due.

Keep it up but be sure to work within the hours okay by family.

I have a day job and like this because it puts cash in my pocket right away. I may be short on a credit card bill or something coming up and I can get it done. However, being a side gig, when the pax start getting on my nerves or I have a bad driving session, I just go home, I take time off and can come back when I'm un sick of it.


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

I do it PT too, its very helpful to all of us and I'm doing around the same a month. A lot of traveling as well because of the extra money.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> My feeling comes from the idea that I had to quit my day job and this lets me still get my bills paid. I love it.


An increasing number of locals in SF peninsula have been doing this over the last month or so. That's in addition to the ones who commute and/or live in their cars from outside the city. Like as far as Bakersfield Ca. My guess is these local drivers are doing it for the side kick to pay bills. And will likely quit once they earn their bonus---assuming LyfUber doesn't cheat them out of it that is......


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Damn it, I think I need help. I cant stop myself from hitting the road. I have done 9 days in a row. I have been our since 12am last night and plan on being out until 2pm. I did 66 hours this week and did $1800 after gas but before car depreciation. I have decided to run hard to get 20k and replace this car for the family and then run this one inot the ground.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Most addictions start out fun lol


----------

